# Paradigm replacement parts?



## bradinar (Jul 20, 2009)

A guy on the local craigslist has a pair or Paradigm 70p towers for sale. If your not familiar these are floor standers with two built in 6 inch subs powered by a built in amp. He says that one of the speakers has a hum when the built in amp is turned on. The speakers can still be used with the amps turned off but the subs don't function just the midrange and tweeters. The would be really nice though as I don't have room for a dedicated sub. 
He is asking $250 for the pair. I had a couple questions maybe someone could help me out with

Is there anywhere I could get a paradigm replacement amp? Or is there a company that would repair the amp? 

Any idea what kind of cost it would be for a repair? 

Is that a fair price given the problem with the amp on one of them?


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Contacting Paradigm would be your best bet


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

If you have any fabrication skills with wood and are willing to spend a bit of time fixing them, it's a pretty good deal. I can help you find replacement parts for them. Did he say the subwoofers work on it but the amp hums? You can test this by pulling the amp out and trying it on another speaker to see if it is defective or if it is actually the speaker somehow.

If it were me, I'd get em and pull the amp out and send to Paradigm to have it refubished/replaced if the price was right. I'd contact Paradigm first though to see if it can be done via this route. If not, it would be a fun DIY project to replace it.


----------



## bradinar (Jul 20, 2009)

He says the amp just hums on one of them. I'm fairly decent with with wood working. I've got some tools. I sent an email to paradigm explaining the situation but haven't gotten a response. Would there possibly be like a drop in replacement from somewhere like madisound?


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

I have a paradigm sub box (going on 10 +years now). when the amp stopped working, I had it replaced for around $150. Im pretty pleased, as ten years ago, the sub retailed over $700. Happy camper here. Good luck, I thought the replacement amp was very reasonable.


----------



## bradinar (Jul 20, 2009)

Did you get the replacement amp from paradigm?


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

bradinar said:


> A guy on the local craigslist has a pair or Paradigm 70p towers for sale. If your not familiar these are floor standers with two built in 6 inch subs powered by a built in amp. He says that one of the speakers has a hum when the built in amp is turned on. The speakers can still be used with the amps turned off but the subs don't function just the midrange and tweeters. The would be really nice though as I don't have room for a dedicated sub.
> He is asking $250 for the pair. I had a couple questions maybe someone could help me out with
> 
> Is there anywhere I could get a paradigm replacement amp? Or is there a company that would repair the amp?
> ...


Under $100 to repair it. PM me.


----------

